# Is it possible to load all images before rendering?



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a curved border around the content of my site, the problem is when it loads in ie (not firefox cos firefox rock!!!) the corners load one at a time, and it looks messy, ie even seems to reload them when i go from page to page when the images are the same!!

Any ideas.


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

You could try preloading your images for ie users, here is a simple image preloader:

http://www.roscripts.com/Javascript_image_preloader-111.html

Or you should check your cache settings as if it is loading them new each page load then the cahce is probably expiring, OR, the images are just too big to load quickly.

What size are the image?

If big (over 1K ish), do they need to be?

Harry


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You can also preload images using CSS.

Peace...


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks im looking into the css. The corner peices are 600 byte png files.

Like i say it looks ok in firefox which renderes them all at the same time but ie seems to do them one by one. its not slow as such, just messy


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmmm it might have something to do with the images being set as the background to table cells.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Maybe IE8 will behave better.

Peace...


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

We can only hope not, and that it will die and ff will reign supreme


----------

